# New Shark Pro owner



## irv42terri43 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi 
Got my s-p about a month now, and still learning.
Before retired a few years ago I estimated & programed cnc turning machines.
So the G & M codes are no problem. 

Irv from Wisconsin


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Irv,
Welcome to the Router Forums.
I have a Shark Pro also. What Software are you using?
Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome, Irv.


----------



## Larsdorders (Jan 27, 2012)

Is this the unit sold thru Rockler?

How is it?

Is the software that comes with it any good? or do you need to get 3rd party?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Keith,
Indeed this is the CNC sold buy Rockler. I've had mine for quite a while. 
The shark Pro was the big unit when I got my unit, now they have 3 larger machines now.

I like the machine and have not had anything, other than operator error, go wrong.
I do a lot of small work on it, bits from 0.03125" up to 0.25", and have been pleased with it's performance.

You are limited in the size of work you can do with it so that would be a consideration.

The software it comes with is easy to use. You can download a free trial version to try before you buy anything here:

Vectric - CNC Software Solutions - Wood Carving - Engraving - Signmaking - Routing - Machining

It comes with V-carve Pro but, you can upgrade to Aspire if you want to design 3d projects. You can try out Aspire as well as V-Carve Pro.

With the interest in CNC there have been a lot of new CNC machines comming on the market so you have more choices.
check out this machine:

http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/33298-cncrouterparts-4x4-r-p-machine-assembled-9-hours.html

Hope this answers any general questions you had,
Mike


----------



## Larsdorders (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Mike that is some great info indeed.
I will check out the website for that other CNC machine.
Cheers !


----------

